# Vă rugăm să lăsaţi-ne în pace



## Zaduma

Vă rugăm să lăsaţi-ne în pace - is it correct if I wanted to say "please leave us alone" (referring it to many people that would have to leave us alone )


----------



## liru

No, the correct form is:

"Vă rugăm să ne lăsaţi în pace" 
or 
"Vă rugăm, lăsaţi-ne în pace". 

There is a small difference, but that's the way we say it. 

So, your phrase will be correct if, in stead of "să", you put a comma.
Or if, as you see in the second phrase, you put the pronoun between "să" and the verb.


----------



## Robyyz

You can also say: Daţi-ne pace!.But it`s not formal.
And: Dă-mi pace!.For 1st person singular.


----------



## farscape

Robyyz said:


> You can also say: *Vă rugăm* Ddaţi-ne pace!.But it`s not formal..



Don't know about formal,  but this is an expression with the same meaning used mostly in Translivania 

Later,


----------

